# Yahoo- Irish Gastroenterology Researchers And Entrepreneurs Pioneer Treatments For Wide Incidence Of Irritable Bowel Syndrome ... (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Second only to the common cold as the leading source of workplace absenteeism in the Western world, Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is suffered by between 15 and 20 percent of all adolescents and adults in Western populations - and 40 percent of those have symptoms severe or frequent enough to disrupt their work and/or social lives.View the full article


----------

